# Anyone living with children in Thailand or Cambodia?



## huntaaar (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi all

I am looking to speak with anyone who has moved from a western country to Cambodia with children. I am really interested in the challenges involved in moving kids from a Western environment to somewhere so culturally different.

It would be great to meet people online and I am also planning a trip to Bangkok and Cambodia over the next few weeks.

Many thanks

Andy

Also, anyone who is in / has children in / has been to international school in Asia, I would really like to know your experiences.

Thanks


----------



## huntaaar (Dec 6, 2010)

Anyone?


----------

